# Lytle Creek Thousand Trails



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a free two night stay at this campground, which includes a presentation of course. My grandfather had a cabin at Lytle Creek so I've gone there forever and love the area. I probably won't go until late winter/early spring. People at work have memberships there and go all the time and love it. I have heard negative reviews here though (I think it was Applekat). I did a search here but it didn't turn up anything. Has anyone been to their presentation? I went to one years ago at the Idylwild one and they were really high pressure. I don't want to go if they're going to badger me to death. Thanks.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We went to a thousand trails weekend presentation last spring. It was only suppose to be 90 min and run 3 hours. they were kinda pushy but we enjoyed the weekend. We told them we would give them a answer on the last day and wanted to be left alone to do our soul searching and that helped to keep them off our backs. I was a great weekend and we did turn them down in the end. they were real nice about it and didn't push us at all then. Just gave us the phone number in case we changed our minds. It did not look to be a good deal for us. we don't travel far enough to use all the places. I did just get an email from them to visit again for another weekend free and we will probably take advantage of the offer again. After all a free weekend is kinda nice once in a while.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We are thousand trail members and we do enjoy our membership. Ours was not high pressure at all, I guess it depends who the salesman is. We also got the Outdoor world campgrounds included but were on the right coast I dont think you have any on the left coast. Its a lot of money but like anything you have to use it. We work a whole 8 days a month so we have lots of time to use it. We got it last sumer and have used it twice. Once in Va and once for 2 weeks in Fla and loved it. We have a trip to NJ this summer and PA. We also plan on a nother on in VA this summer and Fla this winter. It aint cheap but if you have the time to use it you may want to consider it, if not dont bother. Its a choice you and your lifestyle ( and $$$$) have to make.


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting enough that that you brought the subject up&#8230;

We have owned a Thousand Trails time share with all of the extras for the last 16 years. The wife and I decided this last weekend to sell our timeshare since we don't use it. In fact we have not stayed at a Thousand Trails campground in 7 years. It is not that they are bad but our taste in camping has changed and we dry camp 99% of the time. The TT campgrounds that we did stay in were wonderful.

As for Lytle Creek, it is only 20 mins from our home but we have not stayed there since they became a TT campground. The previous owners of the camp made it very unappealing and we choose not to stay there. ( I visited the camp once ).

Just like any timeshare, the sales folks put pressure on you&#8230; Read all of the paper work. See if the camp grounds fit your style of camping&#8230;. Make sure that you have the time to visit these camp grounds and make use of them&#8230;.

Wes


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmmmm. TT has no Lytle Creek location listed on their website, and I have never heard of it. Strange.

That said, I too have a TT membership and enjoy using it. So long as we camp in their system at least 10 nights per year it's still worth it to us. $500 year maintenance fees.

Do yourself a favor and buy a "used" membership from an existing member. Expect to pay less than 1/10th the price plus a $750 transfer fee. But beware, once you attend their freebie weekend you will not be allowed to purchase a used membership for 1 year thereafter. Yeah, they keep track of that stuff.


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

We are also Thousand Trails members and enjoy it a lot. We went to the San Benito TT once a month because I'm on rotation to do the church service. We liked being there, loved the people, so I went onto EBay and bought the membership off someone else. MUCH cheaper. If you do that make sure you know what the membership is about. There are like 100 different membership flavors. For instance, you can get a membership for only Southern Calif., or all Thousand Trails across the country, or all Thousand Trails across the country and all NACO parks, blah..blah..blah. So look close to make sure it will work for you.

Getting it off EBay allowed me to get a membership and not sit through the "talk".

-Steve


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

I have heard mixed reviews on the sales pitch, some good and some bad. I got my membership through my parents. They have been members for 25+ years. My membership only costs me $25/year. I think of it as a piggy back member. We use it when ever we aren't having mini-rallies with our Outback friends.

Mike


----------

